# Making a 40-41 Elgin Fork mount speedometer bracket



## John (Feb 26, 2015)

This was a Sears Elgin option for the X-Pert and X-Pert De Luxe speedometer to mount on the bicycle fork. This is not the same bracket as the commonly seen fork mount that New Departure speedometers use. This was for the angled mounted Elgin X-Pert speedometer. This bracket would allow you to mount a speedometer on the Miss America, 4 Star, and Twin Bar with the frame shroud mounted twin headlights and other bicycles. The regular handle bar speedometer mount cable would hit the lights and head shroud when used.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Another quality product of a rare part. So the obvious question is how much to outfit my Miss America with that bracket? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful! Another get item John.


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll take one how much!


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful! I want a few. Nice iob!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2015)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful job John Holy Cr@p.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 26, 2015)

That's awesome John!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2015)

Fabulous work as always, John.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 26, 2015)

Sweet!  Nice work!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 26, 2015)

Very cool john...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2015)

Dang John, just banged out some parts in the shed, wish I could do that in my garage! they look great!


----------



## John (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the complements!
I have an original bracket that I did not want to cadmium plate for a restored Elgin. It is only original once, so I had to make a new bracket for the restoration. I showed the bracket to someone that’s been in the hobby for a long time and he said he has never seen this style for the Elgin. So I consider the bracket is rare. It is hard to copy an only bracket, and sell them. But what a cool bicycle accessory and for a cutting edge 1940 bicycle. 
I will post them for sale in the Sale Trade section for $60.00 shipped and hope to see a few out there on some Elgins.


----------

